# Gaston Co, NC Female 4.5 years old



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

Year 
2009 Tag#
791 Type 
DOG Sex 
FEMALE 
Breed GERMAN SHEPHARD X Color BROWN/BLACK 
Cage # M19 Age 4 1/2 Release Date 02/12/2009 
OTHERS Admitted Date 02/10/2009 
Area Pickup: 
DRAKE ST, GASTONIA 










I have asked for a temp test. For more info, email Lisa Riveillo @ [email protected] or leave her a message @ 704-914-5229


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Gassing Shelter


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

WIll be PTS tomorrow morning if no plans in place


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

I will offer temporary boarding here is someone can help here.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

OMG I hope someone can help this poor girl.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

I HATE these shelters!!!!!!!!!! Someone please him this poor girl!!


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

There was a volunteer that I contacted for this shelter before but I can't find her name and number-does anyone know who that might be? (Not Marcy)


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

I think I found it-are we sure tomorrow is the date?


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

Name and phone number of local volunteer who can be sure to let them know there is rescue commitment (IF THERE IS) is on the first post.

I am also local to this shelter, but Lisa is there daily on behalf of the ALGC.

Yes, the dates are correct, this gal needs rescue commitment NOW. Thanks for the offer of boarding, but rescue commitment is still needed for this to happen.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Euthing is done in the morning before shelter opens to the public.


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

Lisa Riviello can keep this dog from being euth'd, as long as there is rescue commitment.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

I called and left a message at the shelter and with Jenn the volunteer whose number I had. Will post when I know anything else. Not going to give up on this girl.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Anyone out there willing to help us with this girl?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Up the top.....

Thank you Elizabeth for offering to temp board her...Elizabeth will still need to find rescue for her

hope she makes it out...gassing is a horrible way to die









I pray for all those poor dogs tomorrow


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: eadavisI called and left a message at the shelter and with Jenn the volunteer whose number I had. Will post when I know anything else. Not going to give up on this girl.


Please call Lisa Riviello. She is the current volunteer with the most ability to work with the shelter.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Already did call Lisa-didn't get her but did leave a message as I said above.


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

Per Lisa (who temp tested today):

she is ok not the greatest with other dogs good possible not small children and other animals


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: eadavisAlready did call Lisa-didn't get her but did leave a message as I said above.


Not Lisa Benton at the shelter...Lisa Riviello with ALGC. I do not know who Jenn is.


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

Per Lisa Riviello

call me in am if have a rescue by 750 am or email lisa b with confirmation of rescue i will not have computer access from 10 pm till 10 am if need me call. 


Lisa Riviello 
704-914-5467

We need to have confirmation of rescue for this dog now...anyone?


----------



## alisagirl127 (Nov 17, 2008)

Wow! They sure do get A LOT of shepherds through this area and at this shelter - seems like there is a new one every week :-( We have pulled 2 of these dogs in the past 2 weeks...

Also, not to alarm anyone, but any dog that is pulled from this shelter should be put on doxycycline as a precaution - the first dog (Argos) we pulled from Gaston Co. had to be put down as he had advanced stages from leptsporosis...pretty contagious and not a disease to mess with. Precautionary antibiotocs can kick it out before damage is done... Just a word to the wise. I believe our vet notified Lisa, so she knows about the issue. We pulled Arlo (aka #637) last week and he is to be put on antibiotics due to the situation.

Please do not let the lepto thing scare you off - I would just like everyone to be aware.


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

BUMP! This girl needs to have rescue commitment by 7:50 am........


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Per the temp test what do we mean not the greatest with other dogs? We have a kennel situation here where this baby would need to be boarded-of course it sounds like we will need to have her at the vet for awhile per alisa-(thanks for the heads up). Is this going to be ok for her? I am still going to contact Lisa in the morning since it is so late here tonight.


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

As much as I want this dog saved, don't make a commitment for boarding without rescue support please.

Regarding the temp test, I am sure this gal is just really scared...Lisa says not terrible, just not the greatest...she is probably very hesitant right now.

We do not know this dog's medical status, wouldn't make assumptions there.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

bump


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

bless your heart girl, good luck to all trying to help her.


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

30 minutes...


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

I called


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

Who did you call? For what?


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

I have talked to Lisa and Rhonda this morning and Lisa has told me this girl is not good with other dogs and would not do well in a kennel situation. I have offered to donate to anyone who can take this girl and has the right situation for her. I have explained to both Lisa and Rhonda all I can offer is boarding which of course involves other dogs. Please if anyone can help this girl call Lisa today.


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

Which Lisa? Riviello or Benton?

Is there a hold on this dog for today now? How long is she safe for?


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

Eadavis...

Can you please fill us in on the current status of this dog? I am really confused.

Thank you.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I believe at this point the dog is safe until 4??? and that's it.


----------



## alisagirl127 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey guys, just to clarify: I am not suggesting that the dog as lepto - I am simply making you aware as she has def been exposed, at this point. Whatever vet she sees just needs to be aware that lepto was recently in this shelter...


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

My understanding is that this dog is now safe until 4pm, and there is still a need for rescue commitment.


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

Great news! Another local person worked hard today, and found a rescue:

I found her a rescue!!!!!
Thank God!!!!

I found a lady who was willing to take her and work with her. Her husband used to be a dog trainer. However, she cannot keep her very long!!!! 

Just got off the phone with the lady who took her. She said that she is very well behaved and knows most commands, such as stay, sit, down. 

She will let me know how she is doing tomorrow. 
Do you think you could help me find her an only dog home? She has growled at 2 of her dogs. It may be that she is scared and nervous and will get out of that. But if not, she might have to be an only dog.
She believes she is about 5 to 6 yrs old.

Will keep you posted on her progress!!

Jen

Jen is still searching for a rescue for this dog unless an adopter can be found quickly.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

This dog needs to be left in urgent because she still needs help. The foster home is a temporary situation only.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

I got this email from Jenn-this dog has had a horrible life and needs help now-she is only being fostered-Jenn is also going to be contacting Sue for help.



From: [email protected]
Date: Fri, 13 Feb 2009 13:20:45 -0500
To: <[email protected]>
Subject: Re:


I spoke with the owner and she is indeed an older lady that had to move to an apartment from a house with a back yard. Sheba was a house dog with just the lady in the house and went out in the fenced yard occasionally where neighborhood kids would throw things at her. This explains the aloofness as well as her being really unsure. Basically she was a one person dog all of her life. The woman raised her from a 3 week old puppy. She says she is now about 5 years old. 

Sheba has had 4 litters of puppies with the last being just 3 months ago in which she grieved a puppy so badly the lady had to go and get it and bring it back home for a while. The lady has arthritis and back problems and cannot walk the dog on lead while living in an apartment complex.

The dog has NEVER had any vaccines in a vet's office only parvo and deworming at home in which the owner administered. 

We have been able to walk Sheba out and around our oldest dog without confrontation but at this point are not letting them get close enough to provoke any bad feelings. Sheba shows promise in that she is not focusing all her attention on my dog and is not lunging or anything. the owner stated other than the male dogs she has had encounters with she has not been around any other dogs. So...may be promising.

I guess we need to get her to Dr. Spindell at Animal Ark to give her the needed vaccines. 

_... Edited by Mod. No asking for funds either directly or to a vet are allowed_.

Kelly


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> Quote: This dog needs to be left in urgent because she still needs help. The foster home is a temporary situation only.


The Urgent section is for dogs in High-Kill Shelters and in immediate danger of being PTS only. I am moving her to *Non-Urgent GSD Rescue & Adoption*.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Sorry-just posted the email as it was sent to me-please everyone don't forget about this poor girl who hasn't had much of a life.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

I spoke with Jenn a little while ago and she is also trying to get in touch with Sue for help with this girl.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

From: [email protected]


Hello all, my name is Sheba. I am a beautiful German Shepherd about 5 years old. I am currently residing at my foster home but wanted to let you all know that I am in need of someone to take me in on a more permanent basis. Don't get me wrong, my foster people are really fond of me but it is just a lot to ask when they already have 12 animal mouths to feed in addition to their human family.

Anyway, enough about them, lets talk about me. I was raised from a wee little puppy by a older woman who I kept company. We lived all by ourselves. Oh, she did let me have a boyfriend every now and then and I had 4 litters of the sweetest little critters you would ever want to see. The very last puppy to leave was really tough on me. I grieved something fierce, so much so they had to bring the little bundle of joy back to see me. That was about three months ago but since then my owner's health got worse and she had to move us into what they call an apartment. I was allowed to be there but had to be on a leash and she just cold not keep up with me. She thought that by bringing me to the animal control building they would help me find a new home but she was wrong. I was terrified as I had never been away from my human mom. The first thing that greeted me was a big ugly doberman that tried to take my head off. Well, I showed him a thing or two but then the "control" people said I was vicious and put mt all by myself in a cage. I was beside myself with fear. This cage was right beside something called a gas chamber and I'm here to tell ya, I don't really know what a gas chamber is but they drag and carry other animals inside that thing and then the most awful sounds come out and the smell of death; death was all around me. I am so confused as to why my mom did this. I don't understand what I did wrong. They said I was on the schedule to go into this chamber so I just decided it was best to keep to myself and maybe no one would notice me and make me go into that horrible place. Then, an angel came to me and took me out of there and drove me to meet my foster parent.

I just love it at my foster home. I am able to show my personality little by little each day as I think I can trust these people. I don't make a mess in their house, I sit when I am told to and lie down when I am told to. I do get a little excited when I get to go outside cuz I like to run and sniff all the crazy good odors around, so yeah..I pull on the leash. But in my defense I stop when they tell me to. I have been polite to their house dog, a Weimaraner but don't have much patience for the little Pomeranian. That one tries to make me angry by growling and barking at me but so far I have kept me cool. My foster folks say I have good behavior traits and will do best in a one dog household but no cats. I really really think they are FUN to catch. Never caught one before so I don't know what I would do! I would be a very good dog to protect my humans cuz I am not afraid of much. Okay, that is enough about me. Can I hear something from any of you that may be interested in helping a gal out?

I can have my picture made and send it to you on request.

Thanks bunches,
Sheba













This is only a temp situation and rescue is still desperately needed for Sheba!


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Poor girl. Thank goodness she had angels looking out for her. I hope with all my heart she finds a wonderful forever home soon!!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

This dog still needs a rescue


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

We have crossposted....I certainly hope we can find a rescue soon!


----------

